# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  أزيــاء >>> كــيــووت

## Yuna



----------


## zooz

*Adorable.........................*

----------


## دلع

ازياء روووووووووووووووووعه 

 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(8):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## منار المومني

شكراً جد الازياء كيوت  :Eh S(7):

----------


## emma

شكراً لك على المشاركه

----------


## عرين

موضوع رائع وازياء جميله ..شكراً

----------


## حنين

مواضيعك مميزه ..لكن من فتره ما شفتك في المنتدى ..لا تحرمينا من مواضيعك

----------


## احساس المطر

> 


كلهم احلى من بعض

----------


## darkman

ازياء بتجنن بس يا خسارة بدها حدا يستاهل يلبسها

و يبقى القالب غالب

----------


## Yuna

شكرا  للجميع  :Smile:

----------


## سماح

شكرا لك يونا ..تشكيله رائعه وجميله

----------


## ماهر عياد

كلامي مثل كلام كل البشر يحتمل الصواب والخطأ : *** من المؤسف حقاً أن تبحث عن الصدق في عصر الخيانة وتبحث عن الحب في قلوب جبانة

http://www.jordan-explorer.com/index*.asp

----------


## feryal

ازياءك بتاخد العقل
 وميرسي كتير الك

----------


## كان من الناس قبل الحصن

دائما وابدا اغلب الازياء تبدو بالمظهر حلوة ولكن الحكم النهائي بيكون لما نلبسها......
لانة بنظري ما فية لبسة مش حلوة لكن الاعتماد على الشخش وتنسيقة للألوان......
صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :15 9 14[1]:  :15 9 14[1]:

----------


## كان من الناس قبل الحصن

[gdwl]آسف ياجماعة بدكو تتحملوني اليوم لاني مصاب بـ اكتئاب
عن جد آسف[/gdwl]:upset8:

----------

